# [SOLVED] Stalker Clear Sky &quot;Please insert original dvd&quot; error



## Logo09 (May 15, 2008)

Hi, i got a stalker clear sky game with a new video card. I tried installing it and running it but when i try to run it it gives me an error saying that i need to insert the original dvd. The game is legit, so i dont know why it wont work. I have tried it in two different drives with the same results.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Stalker Clear Sky "Please insert original dvd" error*

Is there only 1 DVD in the package that you got the game in? maybe there is a 'play' disk?

Also, disable your anti-virus before inserting the disc.


----------



## Logo09 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Stalker Clear Sky "Please insert original dvd" error*

There is only one disk. And the only antivirus i have is malwarebytes and it is off.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Stalker Clear Sky "Please insert original dvd" error*

When you say you tried it in two different drives, do you mean DVD-Drives? or Hard Drives?


----------



## Logo09 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Stalker Clear Sky "Please insert original dvd" error*

Heres a screen shot


----------



## Logo09 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Stalker Clear Sky "Please insert original dvd" error*

Two different dvd drives


----------



## Logo09 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Stalker Clear Sky "Please insert original dvd" error*

The internal dvd drive i tried was a sony one. 
The external drive i tried is a plextor px-716a


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Stalker Clear Sky "Please insert original dvd" error*

Try running the game in compatibility mode for XP SP2, and if you can, run the game as administrator (not sure if you can even do this in Windows 7)


----------



## Logo09 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Stalker Clear Sky "Please insert original dvd" error*

Tried running it in compatability mode for xp sp2, same problem. Tried running it as an administrator still the same error message.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Stalker Clear Sky "Please insert original dvd" error*

Then I think the installation is corrupt, re-install the game with Revo Uninstaller and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Logo09 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Stalker Clear Sky "Please insert original dvd" error*

It didnt work, still gives me the same error.


----------



## Logo09 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Stalker Clear Sky "Please insert original dvd" error*

Any other ideas what it might be?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Stalker Clear Sky "Please insert original dvd" error*

I'm not sure, it could be any number of things, a faulty hard drive, a faulty disk, some incompatibility..... 

One thing you can try is too look for hardware conflicts, press 'Windows Logo' + Pause/Break, go to the 'Hardware' tab and press 'Device Manager, press all the plus signs and report any yellow question marks or exclamation marks and tell me what the device that has those is.
*note* I don't know if this will work with Windows 7**


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Stalker Clear Sky "Please insert original dvd" error*

Maybe the game is not compatible with Windows 7
try the game on another PC that has Vista or preferably XP
and post the results back


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Stalker Clear Sky "Please insert original dvd" error*

Try un instaling the crappy anti prating protection thats most likely affecting your system. Its a driver thats constanly running, what crap is that?

http://www.tagesprotection.com/main.htm?page=5.5.htm
download either the 64 or 32 bit one and use it to uninstall tages copy protection from your computer


----------



## Logo09 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Stalker Clear Sky "Please insert original dvd" error*

That fixed it! Thanks Mcninjaguy! I'm gonna go play my new game now...


----------



## Logo09 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Stalker Clear Sky "Please insert original dvd" error*

your right though... that driver is pretty crappy... i will have to make sure to tell other people about it.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm so glad I found that out.

So the game works now, no more hassle?


----------



## Logo09 (May 15, 2008)

no hassle at all... loads up and plays great... not a hitch


----------

